# Are Pumilio the most Expensive Frog?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Are Pumilio the most Expensive Frog?

I have only seen them once and that was at the last reptile show I went to.

They were 200 Dollars each.

Are there any Frogs that are more expensive than Pumilio?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

There are alot of different pumilios. Alot of them are pretty pricey but there alot harder to breed. But there are other frogs like the benedicta that are more expensive that some pumilio locals


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the Understory Oophaga sylvatica - Paru were going for at least $500. I have seen Oophaga granulifera for around $600. Oophaga histrionica, especially some of the rarer morphs, are in the thousands.

All those (except O. sylvatica) you would have to get from private breeders. The reason they are so expensive is they are rare or hard to breed or no longer legally imported. Usually they are all three.

The prices of benedicta seem to be dropping like a rock because they appear to be pretty easy to breed.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

There was recently two grannies that were offered for sale, 1.0.1, the two for $1,200. when you compare certain pums to frogs like grannies or histrionica, they really aren't that expensive.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The most expensive frog was the one we fell in love with and saved for. Expense is secondary to enjoyment. As an example, Gray Treefrogs(Hyla versicolor) are some of the most personable frogs in captivity. However the cost to acquire them is an afternoon in spring to collect tadpoles, or after a heavy rain to find adults. I think value is thrown around loosely, and value is not in the $ value, but the enjoyment we get out of keeping them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> The most expensive frog was the one we fell in love with and saved for. Expense is secondary to enjoyment. As an example, Gray Treefrogs(Hyla versicolor) are some of the most personable frogs in captivity. However the cost to acquire them is an afternoon in spring to collect tadpoles, or after a heavy rain to find adults. I think value is thrown around loosely, and value is not in the $ value, but the enjoyment we get out of keeping them.


Gray Treefrogs were one of my favorites of my collection, I had but couldn't take the crickets....


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I've heard of the oophaga lehmanni which is extremely endangered can go for $2K


----------

